# Tiller time.



## Lester1455 (Mar 29, 2020)

Dropped the snow plow and put the tiller on today, love this old girl.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Lester, Looks good. Welcome to the forum. When you are done, it's Miller Time!!!


----------

